# Looking for Maltese Breeder



## Lily85 (May 8, 2021)

Hello,
I am just posting to see if anyone can give me a list of Maltese breeders on the East coast of Canada. I am in Newfoundland and have been trying to find a breeder for a few months now anywhere from New Brunswick to Newfoundland and haven't had much luck. We lost are Maltese a year ago and would love to find another one to join are family. If you guys have any Info you could send my way would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks everyone and stay safe.
Kyle


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hopefully Brenda (Maglily) will see this. She is from NL. Her Jodi is over 10, but she may know some reputable readers in Eastern Canada.


----------

